# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  2009 Canadian Nationals Prep~9 weeks out~vid clip

## FITFANATIK

Here we go! commin' up on 8 weeks out...posin' trunks are on and I wanna be ready in 4 weeks. here's a clip of my starting point...need some feed back to correct the weakness! Also need to choose 60 seconds of music as well any ideas? thnx guys/girls!

9 weeks out clip >>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93JZ5DeZoCs

----------


## abstrack

I think you look good. On the right track. The only thing I would focus on after the comp is bring in your lagging quads. You have a wider waist line. To take away from the wide waist, you quads need to flare out more to give you the illusion of a smaller waist.

You back already has some nice thickness and width to it, so having better quad development will tie things more respectively.

Thats just my .02

----------


## FireGuy

Conditioning is very good and ahead of schedule. I agree the quads could use more size but that is what the off season if for. Nothing you can do about it 9 weeks out. Looking very good overall though.

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Conditioning is very good and ahead of schedule. I agree the quads could use more size but that is what the off season if for. Nothing you can do about it 9 weeks out. Looking very good overall though.


Damn...I hear yea FireGuy...too late to bring up the weak points...then again i've only been doing 500mg sust/week...2 iu gh/day...and some humilin R every once and a while...so many options...need some tren 4sure and go to 500mgsust every 3rd day...maybe some halo...off the fat burners for now...my job has me active @ a hrate of 110 bpm for 4 hours/day...sleep 4 hours/night avg
I'm 5'5" and carbed up to 181 last sat. Avg empty mornin weight has been 174 but has dropped to 170 the last 2 days...carbs avg 350g non training day and up tp 500g on a training day. protein 350-400g over 8-10 feedings...fat is around 75-125g/day...h20 is 5-7l/day cuse it's been fukin hot and i work outside........so I'm thinkin I need to carb up again this weekend...50-75g evry couple hours for 2 days...with slin of course...and see what happens...strength is still peakin so that's good. Time will tell. thnx 4 ur input!!

yeah Abstrack...i should never have did those weighted side cable crunches for obliques back in the day. Now I don't train abs at all...well maybe once a week. Tried to bring up the vastus lateralus with heavy hacks for years, then the last 6 month been doin heavy deep, wide free squats...tape measure still reads the same...must be i way i can position my feet/knees to create illusion when posing...or work more on flexing andbringing out the upper quad/saratorius...darker tan...special lighting...
I'd say my hams suck way worse than my quads...then there's the calves and chest...the never ending quest for size..lol...19.5 years of trainin' and still not there... :Shrug: 

Calves n abs today! 58 sleeps to go!

----------


## proironaust

Good package 8 weeks out hard part of the prep now i reckon to far in to back out and coming into the mind stage enjoy its all yours lol.Back looks insane alot of detail and thickness.by the time you up your test and add the tren you will have a competly different package.Any other goodies going in.Hope you do well keep us updated

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Good package 8 weeks out hard part of the prep now i reckon to far in to back out and coming into the mind stage enjoy its all yours lol.Back looks insane alot of detail and thickness.by the time you up your test and add the tren you will have a competly different package.Any other goodies going in.Hope you do well keep us updated


....thnx bro...no other goodies i can think of...and i aint thinkin to clearly....just about my empty stomach...actually superpump250 prior to training is a fav...tried to train legs today after work...no go...300g/crabs for the day no where near enough, with the workload i had...sittin @ 173lbs right now...only 3.5l h20 today...gonna get up early and do a proper load...and train the **** outa my wheels...not many sessions left...evry rep has to count!

Have a good weekend!!

----------


## TractionIssues

Looking great bro, I just have to say you should really concentrate on the quads, and try to get that mid section as tight as possible. Are you using HGH? It would kinda explain the mid section, because it's quite wide.

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Looking great bro, I just have to say you should really concentrate on the quads, and try to get that mid section as tight as possible. Are you using HGH? It would kinda explain the mid section, because it's quite wide.


....quads ...eh...really surprised no one it seeing my real weak point...chest/hams...once i get better @ posing my waist is gonna look way smaller...lol...it better.
Here's a clip fro my last show >>> 2007CANADAS~WELTER PREJUDGING

...AND ANOTHER FROM 2006 >>> 2006CANADAS~WELTER PREJUDGING

...decided to go with a trainer for the first time ever! IFBB PRO Nicole Ball who will be traveling to the nationals after doing the Tampa Pro show the weekend prior. Should be interesting...55 sleeps to go!

----------


## mouse78

looking great buddy, try to keep flexing your quads when doing a latspread . You tend to relax them a bit and put a bit to mutch focus on your upper body.

this is a posing routine of mine maybe it will be of some help. its not flwaless bu i had to put it together in about 30 minutes :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bGYjZcXR8A

----------


## FITFANATIK

> looking great buddy, try to keep flexing your quads when doing a latspread . You tend to relax them a bit and put a bit to mutch focus on your upper body.
> 
> this is a posing routine of mine maybe it will be of some help. its not flwaless bu i had to put it together in about 30 minutes :-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bGYjZcXR8A


...30 minute prep for your routine? From the looks of it you've been training for decades. When's ur next show? You are sure to always be top 3...I can't see any weaknesses.
Ultimatley at the national level everyone is peaked right out, so the posing must be flawless. ...and yea..the quads...lol...and the hams on the side chest among others...practice...practice...again and again. I'm doing 2-15min sessions daily of real serious posing with the head judge audio to follow. Talk about a workout...h/rate averages 130b/min from the intensity. AUG 22 IS GONNA BE SO ****IN' INTENSE!!!

...so much for the trainer idea...she flaked out and never got back to me...guess that's 700 extra $$$$ in my pocket. Shes got her own show a week b4 anyways, so it was a bad idea to begin with.

I'm happy to say the girlfriend #334 did the WBFF figure med on sat and got a 3rd out of 11...there were 153 entries. 53 in bikini!! only 11 total men competitors and no womens bbing. here's a few clips from the show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrhjwVy_g6s

47 days to go!!!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Good luck at your show...nice to see another Canuck on here...XXL

----------


## seriousmass

> Good luck at your show...nice to see another *Canuck* on here...XXL


F*ckin' eh! 

I'm a B.C. boy, more of a Canuck then you'll ever be! lol.

To the OP, great work man. You should place really well in competition. Can't wait to see pics after the cut is complete. Good luck bro!

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Good luck at your show...nice to see another Canuck on here...XXL


Thanks MIKE_XXXL!!! i need all the luck i can get!!!....times flying...just finished my 11th feeding totaling 405 pro...260 carb and 95 fat...4.5lt h20.. weight holding steady @ 173lb...added 150mg tren ace evry 3rd day and 500mgsust every 5th day with 20mcg clen 2x/day and 10mg tamoxifen 2x/day...and 3iu saizen ed....lol....and started on ultimate nutrition kreakalyn 2caps 2x/day and superpump250-1.5sc pre.w/o....lol...i'm sure im leaving a few things out..multis...liv 52...saw pametto...might add some anadrol or dbol for a couple weeks..ur thoughts?....and a little bit of slin pwo?? ...maybe  :Hmmmm: 






> To the OP, great work man. You should place really well in competition. Can't wait to see pics after the cut is complete. Good luck bro!


You got your tickets for the show? get 'em here! http://www.centennialtheatre.com/ ...expensive...45$ prejudge...80$ for eve, and Dennis James is the guest poser. I'm thinkin of using the tune by sixx am LIFE IS BEAUTIFUL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYlS_kmxES0

...that or maybe GODSMACK....or saliva-click,click, boom!...ozzy-perry mason...emenem-till i collapse...metallica-turn the page...drowning pool-soldiers....rev theory-far from over...sammy hagar-heavy metal...bigggie smalle-hypnotize...sountrack from lord of the rings or 300...enigma-meaculpa...

 :Hmmmm:  i better make a choice...any ideas??

THERE'S ONLY ONE OPTION!!!


 :Bbiwin: 



46 SLEEPS!!!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I would skip the slin, i do not like it during comp perep, i have done it without carbs (DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME...lol) and had nothing but lean gains but i would not mess with that in contest prep...Anadrol i would do last 7-10 days to help fill out...another thing i recomend is cutting all oil based 14 days out, GH 10 days out, waterbased 7 days out and orals 1 day out, just to make sure there is no lumps unecessary water retantion and getting tight as hell...good luck Bro...XXL

----------


## FITFANATIK

> I would skip the slin, i do not like it during comp perep, i have done it without carbs (DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME...lol) and had nothing but lean gains but i would not mess with that in contest prep...Anadrol i would do last 7-10 days to help fill out...another thing i recomend is cutting all oil based 14 days out, GH 10 days out, waterbased 7 days out and orals 1 day out, just to make sure there is no lumps unecessary water retantion and getting tight as hell...good luck Bro...XXL



....hmm not even say 5iu slin on a chest day when carbs are higher...it's a weeak point i need brought up!...anadrol up untill 1 day out...interesting...i usually drop all aas a week out..and ad dyazide a couple days out.

I took a few pix...after a wicked leg session! Strong as ever and the weight is @ 170 after 340 pro...370 carb...60 fat and 4.5lt h2o also was active for 5hours today hrate avg 105 b/min...i'd say i'm far from carbed up...but lookin like i'm gone be a damn welterweight again!  :Frown:  i was 175lb on saturday tho...check the pix and see whatcha think...i'm gettin close...

----------


## seriousmass

> check the pix and see whatcha think


Bro... you look like a f*cking silverback gorilla. you're massive. LOL.

Great definition in the abs already.. looking shredded. 

can't wait to see pics from 2 weeks out! keep up the good work.

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Bro... you look like a f*cking silverback gorilla. you're massive. LOL.
> 
> Great definition in the abs already.. looking shredded. 
> 
> can't wait to see pics from 2 weeks out! keep up the good work.


lol....massive?...lol...all 170 pounds of me :Hmmmm:  :Frown: 

...keep it up is right...as long as i keep my strength i can be sure i'm preserving the muscle?....makes sense i guess...

----------


## seriousmass

> lol....massive?...lol...all 170 pounds of me.


How tall are you though? And what's your current BF% (~6-7%)??

----------


## FITFANATIK

> How tall are you though? And what's your current BF% (~6-7%)??


...how short am I? :Frown: ...lol about 5'5"ish...current BF? u tell me...i'm gonna get the calipers out on saturday and find out....better be less than 6%...might have to start the AM cardio... :Hmmmm:

----------


## seriousmass

> ...how short am I?...lol about 5'5"ish...current BF? u tell me...i'm gonna get the calipers out on saturday and find out....better be less than 6%...might have to start the AM cardio...


lol... 5'5 @ 170 with 5 - 6% BF is outstanding bro. Very thick look. I honestly think you should place well. 

You might want to talk to Fireguy1 about the BF% estimation, that's his specialty.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> ....hmm not even say 5iu slin on a chest day when carbs are higher...it's a weeak point i need brought up!...anadrol up untill 1 day out...interesting...i usually drop all aas a week out..and ad dyazide a couple days out.
> 
> I took a few pix...after a wicked leg session! Strong as ever and the weight is @ 170 after 340 pro...370 carb...60 fat and 4.5lt h2o also was active for 5hours today hrate avg 105 b/min...i'd say i'm far from carbed up...but lookin like i'm gone be a damn welterweight again!  i was 175lb on saturday tho...check the pix and see whatcha think...i'm gettin close...


If you keep drol to one day out it will help fill you out and keep you full, high white blood cell count will ensure decent level of vascularity...i usually recomend keeping oral till day before...Dyazide will flash out any and all water you will need to loose...

I guess 5-6iu of slin once a week would propably be alright, i thought you ment every day after training, than i would say no way...

You are in great shape for 44 days out, keep it nice a slow, you are dialing in very nice...

Good luck Bro and keep us posted!

----------


## Narkissos

> looking great buddy, try to keep flexing your quads when doing a latspread . You tend to relax them a bit and put a bit to mutch focus on your upper body.
> 
> this is a posing routine of mine maybe it will be of some help. its not flwaless bu i had to put it together in about 30 minutes :-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bGYjZcXR8A


Dude... your physique is outstanding!

----------


## Narkissos

> I took a few pix...after a wicked leg session! .


Not bad at all mate.

Can't wait to see what you'll look like when you peak.

Stop worrying about your weight. It really isn't about that.

 :Smilie:

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Not bad at all mate.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you'll look like when you peak.
> 
> Stop worrying about your weight. It really isn't about that.


...ok...not weight...just lean muscle mass....or lack thereof...did a bodycomp and looks like i'm gonna be a welter :Frown: again...had a shitload of food yesterday(big work day) took in 510carb 380pro 130 fat and 5.5lt. h2o went to bed @ 173.2lb...and woke up today @ 169.7lb...and now after 7 feedings totaling 400carb, 320pro, 55fat and 4lt. h2o i'm @ 173.4lbs...strength is as good as it's ever been. Bodycomp is as follows: delt~51.25...chest~47...arm~17.75...ab~30.50 and 34"@umbilicus...quad~24...calf~15.75----SKINFOLD 9 SITE~pec-4...bi 2...tri-3.5...ab-4.5...si-3...quad-4...calf-3...ss-7...k-8=38.5mm....bodyfat% works out to about 5.99%...better have a zero carb day tomorrow...and keep the average @ 150-225carb/day depending on activity.
...feelin' kinda fat...lol...so i should forget the scale and use the mirror and my strength levels a s a guide?...i suppose...just dont wanna be 170ish friday morn before the weight-in...cut off is 164lb...i was 168lbs 5 hours before weigh-in @ my last show and used the sauna to get to 164 in the nick of time...time will tell i [email protected]% right now i have 10.4 pnds bf...from the pix does it look like i have 5 pounds of fat to loose? i can almost see vascularity in my very low back...how much water am i holding?? i always wonder the last month... :Hmmmm: 

Thnx 4 the tips MIKE!!! getin' some abombs on tuesday!

Hope ur all enjoying your weekend!

...time for more food prep...lol

----------


## MIKE_XXL

No problem Bro...i agree with Nark do not worry about the weight...i think you look very tight at this stage of your prep, 1lbs a week of loss now and dropping water will get you there, stay focused and keep pushing forward...

----------


## FITFANATIK

> No problem Bro...i agree with Nark do not worry about the weight...i think you look very tight at this stage of your prep, 1lbs a week of loss now and dropping water will get you there, stay focused and keep pushing forward...


ahh the scale..don't ever wanna see it below 170...so...i..had...to......well I went 16 days with no wendys double cheese combo...felt i was do so @ midnight last night I endulged. I could live on that combo. i hit 175.8lb midday today! ...but yea...watching this vid clip i just took >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PGM8sme5uU shows there's work to be done!! Gonna keep the carbs as low as i can...only 215gram today and i'm getting more serious with the posing. Gettin' tense...and more hungry...need to get outa the 4 rep range sets for a few weeks and mybe do a week or 2 of german volume...1 exersize 10sets of 10 @ 60%/max. with 45 sec rest....maybe...enrgy is good so is strength...gotta be careful...don't need an injury...

----------


## FITFANATIK

A few pix from tonight and yesterday...only about 6 days left to burn fat then i need to get carbin up! I Have an 11 hour drive next wed to get to the hotel...i'm @ 3400feet aprox and will be going down to sea level...there are ways this can affect ones peformance and possibly ...conditioning??? Any thoughts on that?

----------


## Narkissos

The altitude shift should cause you to shed water weight.

----------


## CHAP

Very impressed

----------


## FireGuy

Looking nice and tight!

----------


## FITFANATIK

> The altitude shift should cause you to shed water weight.


thnx...I wonder if the reverse would be true? Sea level to a higher altitude make you hold water? i suppose a person should avoid air travel @ all costs...or arrive...days/weeks b4 show to adjust.

So many variables to address to show up @ prejudging @ 100%

Stored bodyfat is still my primary concern...or should i say preserving LMM.

Always walking a fine line the last few weeks...just need that 40-50g/pro every 90-120 min. Last leg sess hours away...

...ahhh the home stretch...i can't wait to rebound!!!


FireGuy1~you're not trying to tell me to "be satisfied" are ya?
...i need to here critisism...this is the nationals we are talkin about!
I need to get more pix 4 a proper assesment...later today...adding a few extra carb feedings...been averaging 200g/day...with work/training and 2~30 min treadmill sess+20 min posing/day. Added 20mcg/day t-3 two weeks ago...20mg tamox 2x/day...no abombs in 2 weeks...off all test 2 weeks...no saizen for 1 week...all supps gone...down to a few select foods and...just 150mg tren ace every 3rd day. Don't know about the drol...might add in 3 days out...

CHAP~'preciate the props!

Hoping for the best...gonna crawl into my incubator.

Have a good weekend guys!

 :Cheers:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Awsome BRo, looking great knock them dead...

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Awsome BRo, looking great knock them dead...


a few fat burnin days left!

Can't wait to get the war paint on! :0violent Smiley 050: 

got in 340 worth of carbs today...weighing 172.

only took in 5 liters h20...more is always better?

..a pic from moments ago...

...sleep is hard to come by these days...melatonan affect conditioning?

----------


## Tigershark

Great work bro!

----------


## feeldapump89

Best of luck dude your looking great way to make a good name for us canadians. By the way where are the nationals held this year?

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Best of luck dude your looking great way to make a good name for us canadians. By the way where are the nationals held this year?



THNX BUDDY! The show is @ the Centenial on Lonsdale in N VAN...I hear the backstage area is very small...and the stage lighting supposedly sux...hope i'm wrong...gonna be about 10-20 guys in each class, so I better weigh-in somewhere in the middle of the group. gotta be front and center ready for that 1st call-out!!




> Great work bro!


THNX MAN...never done! Nats are Saskatoon next year!

...time for the final Chest/Bi sess...this is gonna be fun :Dancing Banana: !

,,,you guys seen this vid? Hilarious>>>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKNa0NU4q6g

Have a good 1!!!

----------


## Smart-tony

You look lean and Hard,you should post some pics up on CBB.

----------


## feeldapump89

> THNX BUDDY! The show is @ the Centenial on Lonsdale in N VAN...I hear the backstage area is very small...and the stage lighting supposedly sux...hope i'm wrong...gonna be about 10-20 guys in each class, so I better weigh-in somewhere in the middle of the group. gotta be front and center ready for that 1st call-out!!
> 
> 
> THNX MAN...never done! Nats are Saskatoon next year!
> 
> ...time for the final Chest/Bi sess...this is gonna be fun!
> 
> ,,,you guys seen this vid? Hilarious>>>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKNa0NU4q6g
> ...


 Oh its local for me! Maybe ill stop by and cheer you on. What day is it?

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Oh its local for me! Maybe ill stop by and cheer you on. What day is it?


Saturday 9am + 5 pm~~~45$ + 80$....Dennis james guest poser.

45 $$$ prejudging tix...pricey...

----------


## FITFANATIK

Got to vancouver last night after a 12 hours drive and who knows how many pee breaks...excreting all the h20 i consume. Minimal diuretics i'm thinkin..([email protected]?)...i have dyazide and glycerol fuel(twinlab)...popped 1 50mg abomb this am...another tonight??
Been on distilled and spring h20 since monday afternoon. ..added 250 ml pedialye today..Foods are beef/chick/bison...potato/oatmeal/b.sug/rice cakes/pb and the odd banana.

Here are the pix from last night after 8 lt. h2o 500carb..300pro...60 fat.

----------


## CHAP

Your freakin nasty bro. Hope you get this win.

----------


## FITFANATIK

...the pics are me @ 174...gonna go with 2-4 lh2o today..all my regular feedings...then cut h20 tonight sipping only as needed...posing till it hurts.
...dyazide?? probably...start with 25 mg fri night?

Always hard for me to come in vascular in the AM...hope tomorrow is a different story.

Thnx for all the constructive critisim thus far.
Gonna go check out the venue...and all that fun stuff!
The war paint is on...time for battle!
Have a good weekend!!!
 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Your freakin nasty bro. Hope you get this win.


...thnx CHAP...but ...there's many a freak to be seen in this city.

Would be nice to be the freakiest!

Got the light middles and the master light to do battle in!!

----------


## FireGuy

Looking lean and dry, tomorrow should be even better. On your side tricep pull those abs in and exhale out as much as possible.

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Looking lean and dry, tomorrow should be even better. On your side tricep pull those abs in and exhale out as much as possible.


i hear ya...sloppy side tri...among other shots...hope it all comes in tight when the adrenaline is coursing through my viens. Just frustrated about the total lack of vacsularity all ways in the AM?!???

wtf?

----------


## ajweb

hey mouse what were u weighing in that clip...what height

QUOTE=mouse78;4738295]looking great buddy, try to keep flexing your quads when doing a latspread . You tend to relax them a bit and put a bit to mutch focus on your upper body.

this is a posing routine of mine maybe it will be of some help. its not flwaless bu i had to put it together in about 30 minutes :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bGYjZcXR8A[/QUOTE]

----------


## MIKE_XXL

You look tight already Bro, little bit of diuretics and you should be golden...what is your carb intake tomorrow? Are you fat / shiatloading...???...XXL
GOOD LUCK.

----------


## FITFANATIK

> You look tight already Bro, little bit of diuretics and you should be golden...what is your carb intake tomorrow? Are you fat / shiatloading...???...XXL
> GOOD LUCK.


good question...i like snickers bars....

the problem i have is holding my peak which i achieve around 6-8pm after about 500g/carb 250/pro and 50-60/fat...i get super vascular and can stay that way till 2-3 am...then things fall apart.

How much stored glycogen could a guy burn up at rest over the night?

...or is 500g/carb too much and i don't start spilling over till morning??

this will be the 1st time drinkin this much h2o on a friday..plannin on about 4l today...and reduce to 25-50ml with each meal after 6pm. Meals are 4-6ozbeef/chic...60g.oat/sug(50c)...1 rice cake/1tbsp PB..evry 90-120min...

....in the past i have remained awake and somewhat active all night prior to prejudge in an effort to hold condition...but no! come 5am start to fukin fade!!

...so...i guess it's all about luck.

thnx 4 your help thus far...

----------


## FireGuy

If it makes you feel any better I am the exact same way. Veins everywhere the night before and at the night show but prejudging they dont like to show up. If you get it figured out let me know!

----------


## FITFANATIK

> If it makes you feel any better I am the exact same way. Veins everywhere the night before and at the night show but prejudging they dont like to show up. If you get it figured out let me know!


no kiddin' eh?

..could it be morning cortisol?

Just got back from the weigh-ins..15 in my lightmiddle class and about 10 in my masters light class.

a couple pics from the venue..12 hours out...need to get waaayyy tight...especially after what i saw @ the weigh-in.

Just over 175 competitors total...i also heard muscular development will be there to take pix!

...gotta get back to my homework...exam time is comin fast!

----------


## CHAP

good luck man Im pullin for ya.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

If you peak 5 hours early and i would move every thing 5 hours forward so if you stop drinking at 5:00pm move it forward and stop drinking at 10:00pm and so on, that should work in theory...it is hard to figure out, i would say also move the diuretic use further out, i will be trying no diuretics till morning of the show for my next show, to try to retain the vascularity and fulness usually one of the worst thing is overdoing the diuretics which is easy to do in an attempt to try to tighten up a bit more, i will stop drining at 5:00pm friday and Dyazide 50mg betwee 5 and 6:00am in the morning and then ride it out, shiat load at 9:00am...see what happens...good luck at this poitn you are almost there...prejudging done night show to go...

----------


## FireGuy

Well.......how did things go? Hopefully you are catching up on sleep and having a big carb filled breakfast this morning while admiring your trophy in the corner of your hotel room.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Well.......how did things go? Hopefully you are catching up on sleep and having a big carb filled breakfast this morning while admiring your trophy in the corner of your hotel room.


Just one trophy...LOL...anyway how did it go? I hope all worked out for you Bro...

----------


## FireGuy

> *Just one trophy*...LOL...anyway how did it go? I hope all worked out for you Bro...


HaHa, good catch, how dare I rob him of the Overall as well as Class Winner.

----------


## ranging1

i dont think u big enough

LMFAO AHAHAHAH NO JOKE

u look great mate, cant wai tto c ur results

BTW 'popped 1 50mg abomb this am', dont think u should post that if ur competing, just for ur sake since its best u dont let people know

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Just one trophy...LOL...anyway how did it go? I hope all worked out for you Bro...


....ahhh crap...ended up droppin 6 pounds of h20...5 am b4 prejudge started crampin in calves...added some pedylite...seemed to help.


prejudge masters had 10 guys...ended up a dismal 7th...still had to do mandatories 3x

than came back for lightmiddle...no 1st callout...missed peak and came in @ about 85%...the head judge still worked the hell out of every class. Everyone had to do full mandatories at least 4x... i ended up with 38 points which put me in 7th...yet the 8th place guy had 38 points as well. had 30% lockup in my quads which wasnt fun...shook it off and got thru it.

This show was so stacked they couda gave out 10 pro cards...it was the best Nats I ever been to...the conditioning of all the athletes was bang on!

Here are some links http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNHS_lqt4JQ

Photobucket http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i114/fitfanatik/
password is 123456

cbbf result page http://www.cbbf.ca/results_full.asp?cid=31

thead>>> http://www.canadabodybuilding.com/fo...ad.php?t=10187

thnx for the support...looks like i have to requalify...then 50 weeks from this sat to Next Nationals!

----------


## FireGuy

Two classes makes for a tough day, did that once and never again. Damn, so 7 total rounds of mandatories???? You must have been whooped! No shame whatsoever in those placings, you were standing up against some of the very best guys out there. Great precontest log, thanks for sharing.

----------


## FireGuy

BTW, I thought your Masters Class was judged very well but your open Light Middle I did not like a few placings. I am not one to stroke your ego but I had you two places higher in 6th. The guy you tied with that they gave 7th to was soft. Unless he destroyed you from the back I am not sure what they were looking at. The guy who took 6th was dryer than you and deserved to place ahead of you but the guy who got 5th was soft, blocky and bloated and was also covered in acne.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Well Bro either way CONGRATS, not many of us even make it to nationals, i wish i had it in me to get that far, but i think i will stick to giving advice instead...good Job Bro, you certainly inspire me...XXL

----------


## FITFANATIK

> Well Bro either way CONGRATS, not many of us even make it to nationals, i wish i had it in me to get that far, but i think i will stick to giving advice instead...good Job Bro, you certainly inspire me...XXL


...these guys inspire me.

The top3 in my Light Masters class.


Cutoff was 187 pounds...lol...what was i thinkin?

----------


## FITFANATIK



----------


## FITFANATIK

> BTW, I thought your Masters Class was judged very well but your open Light Middle I did not like a few placings. I am not one to stroke your ego but I had you two places higher in 6th. The guy you tied with that they gave 7th to was soft. Unless he destroyed you from the back I am not sure what they were looking at. The guy who took 6th was dryer than you and deserved to place ahead of you but the guy who got 5th was soft, blocky and bloated and was also covered in acne.


...I agree.



...a little  :Bsflag:  4 sure.

----------


## FITFANATIK

....ahhh crap....so many improvments to make...lol

Hopefully better luck next time...need that 15-20 pounds!

...and so turns the page to another chapter...lol

----------

